# Olight S10-L2 Review



## firelord777 (Aug 25, 2013)

I don’t think I ever fully understood why many people like single CR123 powered flashlights. I mean, I knew they were small, and probably bright, but until now, I never thought they would be THIS small and THIS bright. I mean, I’m not just talking about the Olight S10, but single CR123s in general. 
Here are the specs:
*Features:*
· Moonlight Mode is accessed directly when the flashlight is off
· Double click the on/off button to activate strobe mode
· Equipped with auto memory function and a side switch
· Magnetic tail allows the flashlight to be attached vertically on any magnetic surface
· Two-direction invertible pocket clip
· Stainless steel head ring
· Flat tail cap allows convenient tail standing
· High efficiency constant current drive circuit
*Specifications:*
· LED: CREE XM-L2
· Runs on: 1x CR123A or 1x RCR123(Batteries NOT included)
· Output mode/Runtime*: 
o High: 400 lumens / 1.25 hrs
o Mid: 85 lumens / 7.5 hrs
o Low: 5 lumens / 108 hrs
o Moonlight: .5 lumens/360 hrs
· Peak Beam Intensity: 2700cd
· Max beam distance: 104m
· Dimensions:
o Length: 2.77" (70.5mm)
o Diameter: .9" (23mm)
· Weight: 1.48 .oz (42g) (excluding battery)


So it should be no surprise that when I popped in a battery and turned on the S10-L2, I figured I had some sort of technologically advanced flashlight in the palm of my hand. I guess I didn’t really pay much attention to the 400 lumens on the box
















The Olight S10-L2 (L2 stands for the new version’s XM-*L2* LED emitter) comes with a standard Olight lanyard, o-rings, a spare rubber boot, and a split ring.





The letters and markings are nice and sharp





The finish and anodization on the baton series has so far been surprisingly durable, I have yet to mark the flashlights despite my heavy use of them. None of the samples have any blemishes or imperfections, and the knurling is very grippy and is even present on the tailcaps. This gives the S10 an even, smooth look. The steel bezel on the front of the light requires a special tool to remove, sorry, the most I was able to disassemble the light was the tailcap.





The clip is extremely strong, and doesn’t have any play whatsoever. I haven’t yet been able to remove it, but I suppose it’s further evidence that it won’t fail on you anytime soon.:naughty:





The S10 has a very simplistic look to it, a cylindrical body with knurling in the appropriate places, a hexagonal neck with a bright blue button on a steel plate (should make it much more straightforward when letting others using it. Meaning, thanks to the only button on the light being blue, you probably won’t need to give them a crash course on how to operate the flashlight as with other lights with more complex UIs:twothumbs), a strong clip, and the head where a plethora of photons are beamed out of.





Below you’ll see a red o-ring (personally it makes it look like a “hot rod” flashlight), which by the way, has glow in the dark particles all around it, and the steel bezel that I mentioned earlier, need a special tool to remove or install.










The LED is well centered, no issues here.:thumbsup:










Here’s a CR123 that I took from an earlier Olight M20 sample, which I used for the review:










Here is the S10 (left) compared to the rest of its family:





Sorry for the blurry image, I was in a tough position:





Compared to other EDC style flashlights – Crelant V11A, Fenix LD12, Olight S10, S15, and S20:










The S10 came well lubed for smooth operation.





A close up of the power button, it is made of hard plastic, not the usual rubber boots. I assume Olight did this so there wouldn’t be any problems of a rubber power button tearing up in your pockets over time with keys or other things you may usually carry. So far so good.















The inside of the tailcap (the magnet is right under the gold spring)










This is with the CR123 in the light:





*Size Comparison:*
To demonstrate the small size, I compared the S10 with a few objects. Below is a guitar pick and an F-16 fighter jet:





Next is a pen and a pair of scissors:





*Whitewall Beamshots:*
I finally managed to paint a wall in my house white for the purpose of giving you guys some true “whitewall” beamshots. If you’ve ever seen my older reviews, I had to use a door instead. The exposures are all equal and are reduced in equal intervals as well. The order goes like this: Olight S10, Olight S20, Olight S15 (1XAA – engineering sample [that’s why the tint is not the best, all production versions have cool white tints]), Olight S15 (2XAA – Production version), and Fenix LD12. 
Control:





Olight S10-L2















Olight S20-L2 















Olight S15 (1XAA)










Olight S15 (2XAA)















Fenix LD12















*UI*
The Olight S10-L2’s UI is very simple. It has a similar programming as its bigger M series brothers, as in, one click – turn on, two clicks – turn on max output, four clicks – strobe. But it also has mode memory and a moonlight mode. Like the other S-series flashlights, when the flashlight is turned off, and you press and hold the power button for more than one second, moonlight mode comes on. I find this extremely useful, especially at night trips to the bathroom when I don’t really feel like obliterating my night vision. Moonlight is approximately 0.5 lumens, though when ceiling bouncing it in the bathroom and doing my business, I usually press and hold the power button to cycle to the low mode to see better. 
So far I don’t have anything negative to say about the S10, which is why I didn’t make a pros and cons chart.
Pressing and holding the power button cycles through the main modes: low-mid-high. 

Regarding the tint, the Olight production versions are pure white, there is not yellow or green that I can see on any part of the beam. A few people pointed out in the S15 review that the beams looked a bit green, but the only lights that have some green in them are the engineering versions, because there is no point in having a premium tint in a prototype. Therefore, I just wanted to assure you that the production versions should not have any "funny tints"
I’ll be taking several more pictures soon, such as waterproofing tests, magnetic “fun”, and other pictures. If you guys would like to request something in the meanwhile, I’m open to suggestions.
EDIT- Waterproof Tests




















































No animals were harmed in the making of this image





Also, if you guys have any questions or suggestions, feel free to let me know or send a PM, I’ll be glad to help,
Olight generously provided us the S10 for review,:rock:
Best regards,
Alain


----------



## kj2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the review


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks buddy How is yours coming?


----------



## foxxkat (Aug 25, 2013)

thanks for the review. did the manual say RCR123 3v or 3.6v? or doesn't matter?


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 25, 2013)

foxxkat said:


> thanks for the review. did the manual say RCR123 3v or 3.6v? or doesn't matter?



Hi Foxxkat,

The manual doesn't specify the voltage range, only CR123A/RCR123A, so I guess it can use either one,

If you would like Ill ask Olight for you,

Cheers


----------



## kj2 (Aug 25, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Thanks buddy How is yours coming?


I don't know  haven't received a test/review-sample. But they always could send me one 
So, Olight, if you are reading this


----------



## Showmethelight (Aug 25, 2013)

Regarding your opening, there are single cr123 lights and there are single cr123 lights... That is to say size can still greatly vary and to me, for an EDC the light must be reasonably keychain size, and though it's not as small as a four sevens mini123, the olight s10's are still in the size sweet spot for me but I wouldn't go bigger. 
As per the S10L2 vs the original I find the tint on mine worlds better than the obvious green of the original, but I wouldn't call it the coolest white amongst the plethora of lights I have and there does remain a ever so slight hint of green, most noticeable in the lower modes. It won't help that everyone who has owned the original and buys this, will be looking at the tint with a bias thanks to its predecessor, but IMO it is a reasonable CW and vastly better than the original. 
The button I find no better or worse than the original, though you make a good point that in daily pocket carry the hard plastic may prove to be more durable.
the UI remains great, but I may be in the minority (perhaps I just grew used to it) in that I really liked the cycle of low - med - high - medium - low, particularly because with this light the difference between high and low is huge and the access to the moonlight mode is so easy from the off position. I really liked turning the light on in medium from memory, being able to hold the button and send it to high if needed and then hold it again to return to medium and preserve the battery. It's only a difference of a few seconds in use and no big deal, but for the mode spacing I did prefer the old version.
in general, I have not found a better EDC light. It fits on my keychain, has a magnetic tail cap that will latch on to anything from a car hood to a grill. The clip is strong and faces the direction to allow it to be affixed to a hat like a make shift headlamp. Has modes for great efficiency and also fantastic high output for its size. Pretty sure this is going to stay my dedicated EDC for quite some time. Maybe four sevens matching this output with their mini123 with an added magnetic tailcap could interrupt that, but, personally, nothing currently out there can.
goinggear graciously accepted my money for the s10l2 :laughing:


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the review


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 25, 2013)

Showmethelight said:


> Regarding your opening, there are single cr123 lights and there are single cr123 lights... That is to say size can still greatly vary and to me, for an EDC the light must be reasonably keychain size, and though it's not as small as a four sevens mini123, the olight s10's are still in the size sweet spot for me but I wouldn't go bigger.
> As per the S10L2 vs the original I find the tint on mine worlds better than the obvious green of the original, but I wouldn't call it the coolest white amongst the plethora of lights I have and there does remain a ever so slight hint of green, most noticeable in the lower modes. It won't help that everyone who has owned the original and buys this, will be looking at the tint with a bias thanks to its predecessor, but IMO it is a reasonable CW and vastly better than the original.
> The button I find no better or worse than the original, though you make a good point that in daily pocket carry the hard plastic may prove to be more durable.
> the UI remains great, but I may be in the minority (perhaps I just grew used to it) in that I really liked the cycle of low - med - high - medium - low, particularly because with this light the difference between high and low is huge and the access to the moonlight mode is so easy from the off position. I really liked turning the light on in medium from memory, being able to hold the button and send it to high if needed and then hold it again to return to medium and preserve the battery. It's only a difference of a few seconds in use and no big deal, but for the mode spacing I did prefer the old version.
> in general, I have not found a better EDC light. It fits on my keychain, has a magnetic tail cap that will latch on to anything from a car hood to a grill. The clip is strong and faces the direction to allow it to be affixed to a hat like a make shift headlamp. Has modes for great efficiency and also fantastic high output for its size. Pretty sure this is going to stay my dedicated EDC for quite some time. Maybe four sevens matching this output with their mini123 with an added magnetic tailcap could interrupt that, but, personally, nothing currently out there can.



Wow, thanks for the insight, I appreciate it


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 25, 2013)

MattSPL said:


> Thanks for the review



You are very welcome bud


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 25, 2013)

Firelord;
great review with nice pics! 

I can see that the green tint is still there at the lower
modes even if it looks better than on the old S20. 

I look forward to read the full review when completed, and i am looking forward to read the review of the S20-L2!


----------



## Showmethelight (Aug 25, 2013)

Went back to look at my packaging after reading your post, the spare rubber boot you mentioned, that's got to actually be meant to be used in place of the magnet if one preferred to remove it, no? Guess I could always just read the manual...


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 25, 2013)

Showmethelight said:


> Went back to look at my packaging after reading your post, the spare rubber boot you mentioned, that's got to actually be meant to be used in place of the magnet if one preferred to remove it, no? Guess I could always just read the manual...



Yes! You are absolutely correct! I guess I just mistook it for a rubber boot

Thanks for pointing that out, I'll revise the review in a bit,

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 26, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Firelord;
> great review with nice pics!
> 
> I can see that the green tint is still there at the lower
> ...



Thank you very much Northernstar,

I know how much you wanted to see the S20, but Olight preferred I review the S10 first. I should have the S20 review sometime by the end of the week. Sorry for the delay...again

Cheers


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 27, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Thank you very much Northernstar,
> 
> I know how much you wanted to see the S20, but Olight preferred I review the S10 first. I should have the S20 review sometime by the end of the week. Sorry for the delay...again
> 
> Cheers



We will get to that review!  When doing reviews it´s logic to doing those in numerical order, starting with the S10 before the S20.

Can you please check the runtimes for the S10 when running it on 1xRCR123A(16340) battery,if it differs much from running it on a standard CR123A battery?


----------



## Norm (Aug 27, 2013)

Moved to reviews - Norm


----------



## foxxkat (Aug 27, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Hi Foxxkat,
> 
> The manual doesn't specify the voltage range, only CR123A/RCR123A, so I guess it can use either one,
> 
> ...



thanks, i don't specifically _need_ to know but if you have the info, good to share 

oh, it seems we can't buy from http://www.olightworld.com.. there's no "olight-store". where is the usual haunt to buy olight online? i got mine from goinggear.


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 27, 2013)

Love my S10...only change I made was to flatten out that bulge in the belt clip. I couldn't get it on my belt with that bulged spot on it.


----------



## gbsbg (Aug 27, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Hi Foxxkat,
> 
> The manual doesn't specify the voltage range, only CR123A/RCR123A, so I guess it can use either one,
> 
> ...



Hi firelord,

please please be so nice and ask for the exact voltage for the first S10 and the S10-L2. I have been trying to get an answer to this question for months with no success!

Cheers gbsbg


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 27, 2013)

gbsbg said:


> Hi firelord,
> 
> please please be so nice and ask for the exact voltage for the first S10 and the S10-L2. I have been trying to get an answer to this question for months with no success!
> 
> Cheers gbsbg



Of course my friend! I should have an answer by tomorrow morning

Cheers


----------



## gbsbg (Sep 3, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Of course my friend! I should have an answer by tomorrow morning
> 
> Cheers



It seems to be more difficult than expected. I at least failed in getting this information.


----------



## jeffsf (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the great review of the new Olight!

Do you know what the current draw is on a RCR123A? I'm trying to figure out if cells like AW's 750 mAh ones with a 2C (1.5 A) limit are going to work out.

Any personal preferences between the S10-L2 and the S20-L2? They are both so much smaller than the Maglights that we've been using since they were the latest thing on the market that it's hard to even conceive of how small these are.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 3, 2013)

gbsbg said:


> It seems to be more difficult than expected. I at least failed in getting this information.



I guess somethings really are impossible

All kidding aside, I honestly apologize buddy, to tell you the truth I have yet to even ask them. Maybe this time I'll have it by tomorrow,

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 3, 2013)

jeffsf said:


> Thanks for the great review of the new Olight!
> 
> Do you know what the current draw is on a RCR123A? I'm trying to figure out if cells like AW's 750 mAh ones with a 2C (1.5 A) limit are going to work out.
> 
> Any personal preferences between the S10-L2 and the S20-L2? They are both so much smaller than the Maglights that we've been using since they were the latest thing on the market that it's hard to even conceive of how small these are.



Personal preferences will likely vary from person to person, but for EDC I prefer the S20, even though the S10 is half the size. One of the reasons is because I only have one CR123, so after the CR is spent in my S10 I'll be out of juice, I don't even know what I'll do with it after.

The other reason is I think the S10 is a bit too small for my hands, I think it's better suited for those that "want a light that is so small and light that you won't notice it in your pocket", or having it in a keychain. It's impressive for sure, people would be stunned to see all those lumens come out of the small S10.

The S20 is perfect for my school uniform pockets, I just clip it on when I go to school and it fits my hand well.

I don't have an RCR, but I'll ask Olight along with the voltage question of the gentlemen before,

Cheers


----------



## gbsbg (Sep 4, 2013)

jeffsf said:


> Thanks for the great review of the new Olight!
> 
> Do you know what the current draw is on a RCR123A? I'm trying to figure out if cells like AW's 750 mAh ones with a 2C (1.5 A) limit are going to work out.
> 
> Any personal preferences between the S10-L2 and the S20-L2? They are both so much smaller than the Maglights that we've been using since they were the latest thing on the market that it's hard to even conceive of how small these are.



I have measured with a RCR123A 3.0V and 500 mAh 1.55 A the first 3 minutes on high.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 4, 2013)

I sent emails to two different Olight addresses, and I got an error return message, I guess your questions were destined to never be answered haha

I'll try again tonight

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

I heard back from Olight:

For the first question,the voltage for S10/S10-L2 is the same of 2.5~4.2V,and S20/S20-L2 is 3.0~8.4V
For the second one,the current draw for CR123(3.7V) is 1.15A,and the battery AW's 750 mAh ones with a 2C (1.5 A) limit can also work with it.

Hope this helps,

Cheers


----------



## gbsbg (Sep 5, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I heard back from Olight:
> 
> ...



Thank you very much firelord,
finally an answer from Olight.
In a German forum they warned from more than 3.0 V in the S10, but everybody seems to use batteries with 3.7 V without issues.
Thanks again
gbsbg


----------



## foxxkat (Sep 6, 2013)

gbsbg said:


> Thank you very much firelord,
> finally an answer from Olight.
> In a German forum they warned from more than 3.0 V in the S10, but everybody seems to use batteries with 3.7 V without issues.
> Thanks again
> gbsbg



anyone knows whether using a 3.7v rcr will last longer than a 3.0v rcr, considering same mAh?
i notice my s10-L2 drains 3.0v rcr battery quite fast. wonder if i get a 3.7v rcr will improve runtime. 

cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbsbg (Sep 6, 2013)

foxxkat said:


> anyone knows whether using a 3.7v rcr will last longer than a 3.0v rcr, considering same mAh?
> i notice my s10-L2 drains 3.0v rcr battery quite fast. wonder if i get a 3.7v rcr will improve runtime.
> 
> cheers.
> ...



On my S10 and S10-L2 the current draw with a RCR 3.0V is 1.5A and with an IMR 3.7V 0,9A on the high setting, so I have watched the same phenomenon like you. By the way the 3.7V battery has a higher capacity (550 vs. 350mAh), so the runtimes are more than twice as long with the AW IMR 3.7V.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the review. CR123 lights are fun for size and output 

The power switch and UI make it sound like it is an electronic click switch rather than a true make/break switch. If I am right, have you measured the parasitic drain for this light?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 7, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Thanks buddy How is yours coming?





kj2 said:


> I don't know  haven't received a test/review-sample. But they always could send me one
> So, Olight, if you are reading this



Have received the S10-L2 and S20-L2 for review 
Lucky it's getting dark fast, these days


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 7, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Have received the S10-L2 and S20-L2 for review
> Lucky it's getting dark fast, these days



Awesome bud! I look forward to reading your reviews, I don't know why, but I've been busy, and time flies, but I'm almost done with the S20 review, it should be up maybe tonight

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 7, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> Thanks for the review. CR123 lights are fun for size and output
> 
> The power switch and UI make it sound like it is an electronic click switch rather than a true make/break switch. If I am right, have you measured the parasitic drain for this light?



Thanks for the kind response,

I'll check the drain as soon as I can,

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have been kept quite busy, but I have read Selfbuit's review and he found it has 27 uA of standby drain.

Also, I updated the review with a few more pictures

Cheers


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 13, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> I have been kept quite busy, but I have read Selfbuit's review and he found it has 27 uA of standby drain.
> 
> Also, I updated the review with a few more pictures
> 
> Cheers



There can be variation in the performance (I have previously come across extreme differences in drain for the same model) so if you can measure your one it would be better than relying on someone else's measurement.

I've also found differences in drain when using CR123 or RCR123, so it is worth measuring both.

I understand the demands of life, and fitting in testing time (Tell me and my wife about it!), but I would be very interested to know your measurements when you get time. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmperSand (Sep 13, 2013)

Im a tad annoyed at mine.
I have a s10 ti I modded to xml2. Has a nice moonlight mode.
My std s10-l2 has an ok tint. But a 1 lumen or so moonlight mode. I use moonlight a lot, and love the magnet in tailcap for my uses. 
I know there is large variation in how bright the moonlight mode is due to vf variations, still irritating however!


----------



## gbsbg (Sep 13, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> Thanks for the review. CR123 lights are fun for size and output
> 
> The power switch and UI make it sound like it is an electronic click switch rather than a true make/break switch. If I am right, have you measured the parasitic drain for this light?





firelord777 said:


> I have been kept quite busy, but I have read Selfbuit's review and he found it has 27 uA of standby drain.
> 
> Also, I updated the review with a few more pictures
> 
> Cheers





subwoofer said:


> There can be variation in the performance (I have previously come across extreme differences in drain for the same model) so if you can measure your one it would be better than relying on someone else's measurement.
> 
> I've also found differences in drain when using CR123 or RCR123, so it is worth measuring both.
> 
> I understand the demands of life, and fitting in testing time (Tell me and my wife about it!), but I would be very interested to know your measurements when you get time. :thumbsup:



Hi, I have measured on my S10-L2:

with CR123A - 3.0V: standby: 5.5μA, lockout: 5.4μA
with LiFePO4 RCR123 - 3.0V: standby: 5.6μA, lockout: 5.4μA
with AW IMR 16340 - 3.7V: standby: 5.7μA, lockout: 5.4μA

btw Selfbuit has measured 6.2μA standby drain!


----------



## foxxkat (Sep 13, 2013)

gbsbg said:


> Hi, I have measured on my S10-L2:
> 
> with CR123A - 3.0V: standby: 5.5μA, lockout: 5.4μA
> with LiFePO4 RCR123 - 3.0V: standby: 5.6μA, lockout: 5.4μA
> ...



curious to know if u've tested runtimes? coz my rcr123 3v doesnt last 15min on high, which is a bit handicap. if you can verify any batts that last closer to 1hr on high then i would like to gran a couple new ones. cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbsbg (Sep 13, 2013)

foxxkat said:


> curious to know if u've tested runtimes? coz my rcr123 3v doesnt last 15min on high, which is a bit handicap. if you can verify any batts that last closer to 1hr on high then i would like to gran a couple new ones. cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





 high medLiFePO4 RCR123 - 3.0V - 350mAh0:25 h1:43 h*AW IMR 16340 - 3.7V – 550mAh*
0:57 h3:54 h


----------



## foxxkat (Sep 13, 2013)

gbsbg said:


> high medLiFePO4 RCR123 - 3.0V - 350mAh0:25 h1:43 h*AW IMR 16340 - 3.7V – 550mAh*0:57 h3:54 h



thanks. ordered 1 AW IMR and another 1 nitecore 3.7v 650mah.
will see if the 650mah makes a diff.


----------



## foxxkat (Sep 13, 2013)

edit: double post.
:shrug:


----------



## gbsbg (Sep 14, 2013)

foxxkat said:


> thanks. ordered 1 AW IMR and another 1 nitecore 3.7v 650mah.
> will see if the 650mah makes a diff.



Dear foxxcat,
please do so and be so nice to share your findings with us.

Cheers


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 15, 2013)

I tested my original S10 with both Yezl 16340 and AW IMR. 
I can remember the exact numbers, but the AW was just under an hour, like 57 minutes I think.
The Yezl was about 1hr15min on high.


----------



## foxxkat (Sep 18, 2013)

my results on a S10-L2:

AW IMR 16340 - 3.7V – 550mAh - around 58min on high, a bit flickering then it steps down to medium.

nitecore RCR123A 3.7V 650mAh - 1hr 05min on high, then it abruptly switches off completely. no warning, no flickering, and refuses to turn back on.

next i'm going to try the AW IMR again and let it dry its juice till the light steps down to low. 

looking at such battery behavior, it's safer to use AW IMR which steps down to medium so won't be caught with your pants down suddenly in the dark without warning.


----------



## gbsbg (Sep 18, 2013)

foxxkat said:


> my results on a S10-L2:
> 
> AW IMR 16340 - 3.7V – 550mAh - around 58min on high, a bit flickering then it steps down to medium.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your test results with us.
Be careful with the new test, discharging the AW IMR below 2.5V might damage it permanently!
gbsgb


----------



## tomwickland (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the informative review.
I think I can finally pick a small flashlight for travel.
Tom


----------



## ip_86 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for review. Thinking of buying.

Now i have a Olight S15. Great control and appearance.


----------

